# latest



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The bowl is 13 inches across, it is SYM with Waterlox finish. The "box" is RED BUD with a screw on lid, Waterlox finish both were buffed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful wood and work, Linda.. Thumbs up on both


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work Mrs. Linda!! you never dissapoint us with your work!! Beautiful!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very Nice.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I can't believe you stole that sycamore from Mr Bill.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice work they look great.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. Look forward to seeing them in person.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, guys


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great job LL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great, Congrats!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

What she didn't tell you...is that platter is made from some Sycamore that I had squirreled away. I cut that wood back in August of 1996...yes I said 1996. A big Sycamore in Dayton, Texas... A friend and I cut, and hauled off, 2 pickup loads, and when we finished...You could't even even tell that we had cut any wood... Linda found my STASH... Time to hide it again....


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

He has a hard life! Poor thing!


----------

